# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  cuộc chiến cạnh tranh giá vé

## yeubien_o0o

Không quá khó để mua được vé máy bay giá rẻ của Vietnam Airlines rẻ như vé của các hãng hàng không giá rẻ khác. “Cuộc chiến” cạnh tranh giảm giá vé máy bay đã và đang ngày càng giúp cho người tiêu dùng hưởng lợi. 

 Lãnh đạo Cục HK Việt Nam cho biết, Luật HK dân dụng ra đời năm 2007 với cơ chế thoáng đã xóa bỏ thế độc quyền của Vietnam Airlines. Theo đó, doanh nghiệp khai thác 1-10 tàu bay chỉ cần vốn pháp định 500 tỷ đồng nếu có bay quốc tế, nếu bay nội địa chỉ cần 200 tỷ đồng. Khai thác 11-30 tàu bay có bay quốc tế là 800 tỷ đồng, chỉ bay nội địa là 400 tỷ đồng. Trên 30 tàu bay là 1.000 tỷ đồng nếu bay quốc tế, nếu bay nội địa chỉ 500 tỷ đồng. Việc cho phép tư nhân được lập hãng HK cũng khiến cho thị trường HK trở nên hấp dẫn với sự ra đời của nhiều hãng HK đã giúp cho thị trường HK ngày càng sôi động. 

 Hiện nay cả nước đang có 5 hãng HK đang hoạt động ở thị trường nội địa gồm: Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific, Vasco, Vietjet và Air Mekong (ở đây cần lưu ý: Air Mekong mặc dù là hãng HK tư nhân nhưng hoạt động theo mô hình HÀNG KHÔNG TRUYỀN THỐNG nên không có ve may bay gia re như 2 hãng Vietjet và Jetstar). Và như vậy, với sự tham gia hoạt động của 5 hãng HK trên một thị trường mà nói vấn đề độc quyền ở đây hoàn toàn không phù hợp. Đó cũng chính là lý do vì sao mà “ông lớn” Vietnam Airlines hiện nay đang phải “gồng” mình “chống chọi” với các cơn bão khuyến mại ve may bay gia re của các hãng HK giá rẻ. 

 Thực tế cho thấy “Cuộc chiến” cạnh tranh giảm giá vé đang ngày càng giúp cho người tiêu dùng hưởng lợi. Với chính sách thu hút khách bay, chinh phục người tiêu dùng, 2 hãng HK giá rẻ là VietJet và Jetstar thời gian qua liên tục tung ra các đợt khuyến mãi với mức giá chỉ vài trăm ngàn, thậm chí là vài chục ngàn đồng. Với cách thức này, Jetstar và Vietjet đã thu hút được phần lớn phân khúc thị trường khách bình dân trong nước. Trong bối cảnh đời sống kinh tế còn nhiều khó khăn như hiện nay, ngày càng nhiều hành khách đã và đang dần thay đổi nhu cầu bay với các hãng HK Truyền thống, chuyển sang chọn mô hình HK Giá rẻ để di chuyển. Điều này đã khiến cho Vietnam Airlines không thể ngồi yên nhìn phân khúc khách hàng bình dân ngày càng mai một dần đi, vì vậy mà thời gian gần đây bằng nhiều chính sách giá vé linh hoạt, cùng các chương trình khuyến mãi rầm rộ với mức giá “rẻ như HK Giá rẻ” cũng đã được Vietnam Airlines tung ra. Một trong những chương trình được nhiều khách bay ưa thích đó là chương trình “Mua vé sớm” của Vietnam Airlines. Với chương trình này, nếu khách bay mua vé sớm 2 tuần so với ngày bay thì giá vé của Vietnam Airlines chỉ còn hơn 1,1 triệu đồng cho chuyến TPHCM-Hà Nội.  

 Các chuyên gia HK và những hành khách có kinh nghiệm di chuyển bằng đường HK cho biết: để được hưởng mức giá rẻ, thì hành khách cần phải biết cách sắp sếp công việc một cách khoa học, có kế hoạch sớm và mua vé sớm. Ở các nước có thị trường HK phát triển mạnh, nhiều người dân còn có thói quen mua vé máy bay sớm, thậm chí rất sớm trước từ 3-6 tháng để dành. Nếu làm được điều đó thì ngay cả khi bay với các hãng HK Truyền thống, hành khách cũng có thể mua được vé máy bay giá rẻ. Đây cũng chính là xu hướng chung của thị trường HK thế giới và cũng chính là lý do vì sao mà trong bối cảnh khó khăn của nền kinh tế hiện tại thì HK Giá rẻ đã lên ngôi. 

 Nói như thế không có nghĩa là giá vé của HK Giá rẻ luôn luôn rẻ. Nếu người tiêu dùng bay với HK Giá rẻ vào cận giờ bay thì giá vé cũng không rẻ hơn vé của HK Truyền thống là bao. 

 Có thể nói, trên thị trường HK thế giới nói chung và Việt Nam hiện nay nói riêng, việc tồn tại 2 mô hình vận chuyển HK nêu trên đã giúp cho thị trường HK ngày càng phát triển, 2 mô hình tương hỗ, bổ sung cho nhau, cạnh tranh với nhau giúp cho người tiêu dùng ngày càng có cơ hội hưởng lợi, và nhờ vậy mà số lượng người dân di chuyển bằng máy bay ngày càng tăng nhanh với tốc độ bình quân từ 15-20% một năm.

----------

